# Wheel alignment problems with X-Trails?



## Courtenay_BC (Nov 27, 2009)

I bought mine with 37,000km. During the test drive, it pulled to the
right quite a bit. The dealer checked, did a wheel alignment and
decided it needed a pair of tires but gave me a whole set. Good.
It drives great now. I saw one at work. It had major balding on the
outside of the front tire. I didn't see the mileage.
My son has bought one with 86,000km. That needed a pair of tires
as well, which is quite understandable.

Question: is the X-Trail hard on tires, generally and do people have
trouble with the front alignment? I'm inclined to check my wheel
alignment in say 25,000km, assuming no trouble comes up before that.
Thanks for all comments!
Vaughn.


----------



## mgfiest (Sep 13, 2009)

I hope you had the back done as well. The X-trail alignment is on both axle.
Apparently, if you do a lot of off road, you need to do alignments every 20k.
I just took possession in Sept, it had 37k on it, and looked at the work done by previous owner and it has yet to be done and the vehicle is still steering "true". From what I have read, I think it's more due to your driving habits.


----------

